# ed's fly meat



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey Guys,
does anyone know if Ed's fly meat is still around? if so can you guys please give me theri web address?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

http://www.edsflymeatinc.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

thank you


----------

